# vielleicht weiss ja einer von euch rat 24 zoll felgen



## andy2 (22. April 2009)

hi


ich suche 24 zoll felgen also 507ner in moeglichst leicht und 32 oder 28 loch. gibts da irgendwas?

gruss andy2


----------



## RISE (22. April 2009)

Sun Rhino Lite XL und Odyssey Hazard Lite gibts in 24", aber jeweils nur in 36 Loch. Ich denke für genauere Tipps wärst du hier besser aufgehoben, hier fährt glaub ich keiner irgendwas in 24".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (22. April 2009)

Wäre ja auch was für "Kurze Fragen - Kurze Antworten" gewesen. 
Aber theoretisch ist er hier ja richtig, wenn es um 24" BMX Cruiser oder wie die Dinger heißen geht. Hat hier aber bestimmt niemand!


----------



## RISE (22. April 2009)

BMX Cruiser ja. Da wär er richtig. Aber mittlerweile fährt ja ein großer Teil der MTBer 24" und ich wette, dass es von denen mehr 28Loch Felgen gibt.


----------



## andy2 (23. April 2009)

die street und dirt fraktion faehrt zwar 24" aber nicht in leicht und schon garnicht in 28 loch. cruiserklasse ist gut aber das hat meist ein anderes mass als 507 aber danke fuer die infos


----------



## RISE (23. April 2009)

Du könntest es höchstens nochmal bei www.bmxboard.de probieren oder www.bmx-forum.com. Da sind einige, die auch Cruiser haben, aber ich bezweifle mal, dass 28Loch Felgen bei den Cruisern so verbreitet sind.


----------



## der stimp (28. April 2009)

moin, 
mit 28 loch kannste 24" eher knicken. 
was willst denn genau damit anstellen?
ich werf mal folgende felgen mit 32/36 loch in den topf:
-sun, rhino light
-sun, single track
-atomlab, pimp light
-revell, light and strong 

beste grüsse von der dreckhügel-rock-fraktion


----------

